# Kofi and Dotty



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

here are some new pics of the terrible 2


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect just Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect 

Louie!!! Tango!!!! do you see tats arnt part of being MC


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Dally Banjo said:


> :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect just Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect
> 
> Louie!!! Tango!!!! do you see tats arnt part of being MC


Hehe Dotty sometimes gets some tiny ones but they come out on the brush, Kofi rarely gets any bless him. They are inseparable they love each other alot, He adores Dotty


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Hehe Dotty sometimes gets some tiny ones but they come out on the brush, Kofi rarely gets any bless him. They are inseparable they love each other alot, He adores Dotty


Louie gets them washing his bib :001_huh: he's hopeless & pants  dont get me started on pants :lol: Tango cant sit still for longer than a nanno second :crazy: maybe I should pack them off up to you to learn of your two


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

they are beautfull


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Lovely pictures, they are both stunning xxxx_


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Just fab - I adore Dotty's colouring. We need MORE piccies!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

They are gorgeous


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwwwwww there so pretty


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Gorgeous cats, you have done so well with Kofi, he has a much happier life with you than his ex owner who just left him out in the run and considered him a nuisance. He looks very well.

Dotty is adorable, she has put on so much condition since her spey.

Izzie


----------

